

The web's first real-time graph streaming API: Double Pendulum example - jparmer
http://nbviewer.ipython.org/github/plotly/Streaming-Demos/blob/master/IPython%20examples/Simulation%20-%20Double%20Pendulum.ipynb

======
jparmer
The solution to the double pendulum system is streaming, not animated -
Everyone sees the same pendulum position at the same time. Try opening 2
browser tabs to see this.

